# MY NX2000 for those who do not know it.



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

THE ONLY NX2000 in the USA with this roof spoiler. I guarentee it.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

and you prolly got the only NX2000 in the U.S. with flowers in the engine bay also.....


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> and you prolly got the only NX2000 in the U.S. with flowers in the engine bay also.....


It's cool, I had plants in my engine bay when i bought it.


----------



## bone324 (Jun 26, 2004)

Too many spoilers, I "guarentee" it. :loser:


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

:thumbup: Nice car, bro. Got to love the SR20's :thumbup:


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

nice car!!whats the tape on ur intake about looks like duct tape..


----------

